# Chewed fins to much stress?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i woke up this morning to find one of my female bettas dead, one of the other female bettas chewe a little bit of her fins this was about a week ago, so i moved the betta to a seperate tank.
the betta has been doing fine until about a day or two ago. she would go and lie on the bottom, then swim around, then go back on the bottom.
none of the other fish were picking on her of what i know so i dont know what would just cause her to just die?
she had a few little grey spots on her body, they could'eve been the same spots when i got her from the store, i dont know if the spots can just come back (the spots were on her when i got her, then went away, she died and there back)

all of the other fish are fine, healthy appitites, no sign of anything, think it was maybe the stress of having chewed fins?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just getting beat up would stress her, yes. However, she to may have had some internal problems as well. Fish don't just tear fins when they fight, the do the ramming and head butting thing, too! You don't know how long she was harassed before actually seeing any damage.

It is always a good policy to have and odd number of females together, never less than 3.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i did have three in there


----------

